# iwlwifi no longer working

## iwlna

Before a reboot iwlwifi was working fine. I don't recall installing anything to stop it from working but aside from that there's one other thing going on with alsa.

Running 

```
dmesg | grep iwlwifi
```

 doesn't give me any output, but 

```
modinfo iwlwifi
```

 does.

As for alsa, if it's in any way related (since this also started happening after the reboot), running 

```
amixer
```

 gives me "amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory"

I looked around for both issues and didn't find anything related to my problem, so thanks in advance for any help.

----------

## charles17

 *iwlna wrote:*   

> Before a reboot iwlwifi was working fine. I don't recall installing anything to stop it from working but aside from that there's one other thing going on with alsa.
> 
> Running 
> 
> ```
> ...

 Please give some more information, see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#dmesg.

 *iwlna wrote:*   

> but 
> 
> ```
> modinfo iwlwifi
> ```
> ...

 Please show the output.

----------

## iwlna

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *iwlna wrote:*   Before a reboot iwlwifi was working fine. I don't recall installing anything to stop it from working but aside from that there's one other thing going on with alsa.
> 
> Running 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sorry, I was going to do this but didn't have a proper pendrive with me at the time.

Anyways, 

```
dmesg | grep -i -E 'xx:xx.x|wlan|iwl|80211'
```

 gives me no output so there's no output at all, so not sure what to say about that.

```
modinfo iwlwifi
```

 returns this: http://pastebin.com/raw/QZvzvg8e

----------

## charles17

 *iwlna wrote:*   

> Anyways, 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -i -E 'xx:xx.x|wlan|iwl|80211'
> ```
> ...

 

You were supposed to Replace xx:xx.x with your actual output from lspci and wlan with the actual network interface name. 

Is your dmesg working at all?

----------

## iwlna

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *iwlna wrote:*   Anyways, 
> 
> ```
> dmesg | grep -i -E 'xx:xx.x|wlan|iwl|80211'
> ```
> ...

 

Whoops, that's embarrassing, didn't see that. My output: http://pastebin.com/raw/3LpBPEZM

My dmesg is working fine, but I don't get anything there about iwlwifi like I used to.

----------

## charles17

 *iwlna wrote:*   

> My dmesg is working fine, but I don't get anything there about iwlwifi like I used to.

 Hhm.  Could you post your output of lspci -vv -s 03:00.0?

In case 03:00.0 is not your wireless device, please put correct PCIID instead.

----------

## iwlna

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *iwlna wrote:*   My dmesg is working fine, but I don't get anything there about iwlwifi like I used to. Hhm.  Could you post your output of lspci -vv -s 03:00.0?
> 
> In case 03:00.0 is not your wireless device, please put correct PCIID instead.

 

Yep, that's the one, here's my output: http://pastebin.com/raw/pXiQmYdg

Thanks

----------

## charles17

 *iwlna wrote:*   

> Yep, that's the one, here's my output: http://pastebin.com/raw/pXiQmYdg

 

It seems like the kernel does not have the driver configured.  

Please ensure to boot from the kernel you have configured.  In this forum, there were quite some more cases during the past weeks where support was given for using correct kernel.

----------

## iwlna

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *iwlna wrote:*   Yep, that's the one, here's my output: http://pastebin.com/raw/pXiQmYdg 
> 
> It seems like the kernel does not have the driver configured.  
> 
> Please ensure to boot from the kernel you have configured.  In this forum, there were quite some more cases during the past weeks where support was given for using correct kernel.

 

No, I've got it configured. I just checked and I'm sure I have the right drivers... I also didn't make any changes to my kernel before the reboot when it was working fine.

----------

## charles17

Did you check zgrep CONFIG_IWL /proc/config.gz?  (Depends on IKCONFIG_Support)

----------

